# Billing a job



## Rudy (Oct 1, 2019)

How much would you bill to take up 1,000 feet of sod and stack it for a customer?
Thank you


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This is a group of lawn enthusiasts, not necessarily professionals, so replies will be limited. Me, I have no idea. Maybe call a sod company and ask what they would charge you.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

If it was my neighbor asking for a hand on a weekend, a case of beer and some pizza after.

If it was a random homeowner within 20 minute driving distance and the sod was already cut, $200 to drive over roll + stack it all on pallets with my own equipment while they stayed inside.


----------

